
Cookie-Free Authentication with JSON Web Tokens:Example in Laravel and AngularJS - dselmanovic
http://www.toptal.com/web/cookie-free-authentication-with-json-web-tokens-an-example-in-laravel-and-angularjs
======
add1ct
Great post!

~~~
ttkalec
Thank you :)

